# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Скрытый мобильный редирект

## Exxtazy

На днях в панели вебмастера пришло уведомление, что сайт http://multmult.ru понижен в мобильной выдаче из-за подмены на сайте контента при переходе с мобильных телефонов. Я уже сталкивался с подобной проблемой, но всегда сразу видео вирусный кусок в исходном коде, находил и удалял его. А в этот раз ничего не вижу. Платон никак не комментирует.

Подскажите есть ли какие хитрые способы по выявлению скрытого редиректа?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## revisium

Здравствуйте,
уберите с сайта
1. <script src="http://dcplay.pw/fake/?scenario=18482"></script>
2. рекламу https://ad.admitad.com/b/mqb8459uzbf...b05e7603182d2/
3. проверьте сканером AI-BOLIT (http://revisium.com/ai/) на предмет хакерских веб-шеллов
4. подождите 30 дней и отправьте на повторную проверку

Подробно по данной проблеме можно почитать в этой статье: https://revisium.com/ru/blog/google_ban.html (то же справедливо и для Яндекса).

----------


## Exxtazy

revisium, спасибо! айболит нашёл вирус!

1) я файл шифрованный. точно вирус! наверное шел
2) второе предупреждение я не понял:
engine/modules/feedback.php
…es($_POST['name']));}$subject=strip_tags(stripslashes($_POST['subject']));$message=stripslashes($_POST['message']);$recip=intval($_POST['recip']);if(!$user_gro
Это стандартный кусок движка:



> $subject = strip_tags( stripslashes( $_POST['subject'] ) );
> $message = stripslashes( $_POST['message'] );
> $recip = intval( $_POST['recip'] );


Вроде ничо вирусного. так ведь?

----------

